
The best argument against UBI – Notes from Naval’s JRE interview - richardreeze
https://medium.com/@richardreeze/the-best-argument-against-ubi-notes-from-navals-jre-interview-41924f46cf46
======
aiscapehumanity
Thats one of the worst arguments.

~~~
richardreeze
What's worse than removing meaning from most people's lives? If you don't have
to work for money, you have no answer to the question "what value do I bring
to society?" I see this as much worse than arguments that say "UBI is a slow
descent into communism," because those are way less likely.

~~~
aiscapehumanity
You say that but existentially there isn't much value. Outside the ethics of
suffering avoidance its a murky ocean, this 'valuation'. But honestly trad
capitalist society doesnt functionally have room for this value, its
incidental as memes and you know it. Go ask a walmart worker that question.
They work so they wont starve primarily. If you dont have to work,
mostly(Post-work scenario), theres literally more that we do like learning or
becoming data conduits. Autonomous capitalism will enable continuous consumers
and consumables....

